# Place to park in Bristol



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

In August we will be travelling up the M5 from a dog show in Exeter to a Steam Rally in Evesham. It happens to be over the weekend of the Balloon Fiesta in Bristol and thought it would be a good idea to stop for the day on the Friday. I phoned the Balloon Fiesta office yesterday to find out if we could park in the normal carpark for the day. Unfortunately our RV is too big and they have told us that we will have to park off site. The problem is we will have 8 dogs with us in the RV. Any suggestions?

Sharon


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

There is parking along the railway outside the Caravan Club Site at Baltic Wharf, there were 2 or 3 vans there last w/e. This may not be a convenient location for you though, I don't know. What about the Downs? I don't know Bristol so hopefully someone who does will be along soon.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a Caravan Club site on the river next to a pub with a ferry/river taxi service I believe. Can't get details at present. I was booked on it last year then had to cancel.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> There is a Caravan Club site on the river next to a pub with a ferry/river taxi service I believe. Can't get details at present. I was booked on it last year then had to cancel.


That's Baltic Wharf, and normally full at weekends at it is a small site. I also think that 8 dogs might be a no no with the CC from the start....

8 dogs in a motorhome...I hope they are tiny things..

Carol


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Sharon, 

Your best bet is the CC site at Baltic Wharf (if you can get in). It is a reasonable walking distance from the Balloon Fiesta.

All the on-street parking within a radius of 3 miles of Ashton Court where the Balloon Fiesta is held including the Downs will be choked with locals' cars for all the major Balloon Fiesta events (Night Glow etc.) so the chances of getting a parking space for your RV are slim unless you get there several hours in advance. All approach roads get jammed solid with cars looking for somewhere to park. Some approach roads also have weight and width restrictions - 4 tons gross weight on the Clifton Suspension Bridge, for example.

Good luck. 

SD :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Your best bet is the CC site at Baltic Wharf (if you can get in). It is a reasonable walking distance from the Balloon Fiesta.
> 
> ...


As well as being booked a long time in advance an RV might have trouble negotiating the entrance as well.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Unfortunately we are too long for Baltic Wharf - they have a 33ft limit.  

I think we might have to give up. We have contacted the management office again and they are going to speak to the parking warden and see if they can make an arrangement for us.

Carol - My dogs are smallish, (terriers) but the RV is especially kitted out for them. :lol: Hence the reason we have a large RV.

We are still open to all suggestions though.

Sharon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon 

There is a cl which is just of Jun 17 of the M5 I think you would get in there ok and there are hard standings, its also next door to a pub

Mrs Pook Vine Farm House
Northwick Road
Pilning
Bristol
BS35 4HA

Tel 01454 633633


Jacquie


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Jacquie - I will look into that one.


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

*Parking Bristol, Balloon festival*

The Downs is a possiblilty there is a quiet one way road near the White Tree roundabout where campers, coaches and lorries often park overnight. You'll need to get there late evening though. Ideal location for exercising the dogs as well.

Nigel


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Sharon,

I have just found some notes I made about places to stop in Bristol - check out the locations on a Google map if you can.

Here's the notes, hope they make sense :? 

From Baltic Wharf site (water on your left) take the next road down on the right that will take you to a big car park which is opposite Lunns Boat yard.
OR
Just down the road, about 200 yds, is the Cottage Pub (BS1 6XG) with a big car park.
OR
Big public car park by SS Great Britain (BS1 6TY) just behind Bristol Packet's booking hut
OR
Past Baltic Wharf site (water on your right) and turn left into Gass Ferry Road.


----------

